#  Chat Ecke >   Lucy hat Burzeltag! >

## mämchen

:congratulations_2b_cut:  
Ich wünsch dir alles Liebe und Gute, dass du schnell wieder gesund wirst und stets deine gute Laune behältst.
Und ein tolles Fest wünsch ich dir auch mit vielen großzügigen Geschenken. :bravo_2_cut:   
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Liebe Lucy,  
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alle Liebe und Gute sowie gaaaaaanz viel Gesundheit für Dein neues Lebensjahr!! 
Feiere schön heute abend! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Na von mir auch alles Liebe :shy_flower:

----------


## lucy230279

vielen, vielen dank, liebe ute.  :Smiley:  
meine gute laune erhalt ich mir, auch wenn ich mir erlaube sie ab und zu mal außen vor zu lassen.

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante und brava, 
habt ganz ganz dolle vielen dank. heute abend wirds etwas ruhiger, morgen gehts erst richtig los. :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Gibs was zu Futtern Andrea und ich kommen gern

----------


## Teetante

*Was machste denn morgen?? Ich weiß nur von der Party heute abend, kochste morgen auch??*

----------


## Teetante

*@ Mämchen! 
2 Dumme, 1 Gedanke! 
Habe eben auch ein Thema aufgemacht, hihi, doppelt gemoppelt hält besser, oder?? 
*lach* 
Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

klar gibts was zu futtern, 
andrea, die party ist *morgen*, mit dem kochen und so. wenn sie heute wäre, könnte ich kaum hier vorm com sitzen.
heute ist volleyballtraining, da kann ich doch keine party machen! meine family kommt heute abend mal kurz vorbei, zu nem umtrunk.. 
kommt vorbei. auf der landkarte habe ich mit der pin genau meine terrasse getroffen, is also nicht schwer zu finden  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

ihr seid nicht dumm, ihr seid einfach nur liebenswert.
ich knuddel euch beide mal ganz dolle  :c_love_puter4:   :foreveryours_cut:

----------


## Brava

Hört sich gut an Party Essen ih such auf der Landkarte

----------


## Teetante

*Ich hatte das so verstanden, daß Du heute kochen mußt, weil heute abend die Gäste kommen! 
Was bekommen die denn heute abend? Nen Glas Sekt und tschüß??*

----------


## lucy230279

ja gibt wahrscheinlich sekt, da sie alle zu nem unterschíedlichem zeitpunkt von unterschiedlichen orten kommen. keiner ist vor 21.30 da.
meine mum kommt aus berlin per auto, ihr neuer lag und mein bruder mit dem flugzeug aus salzburg und mein paps kommt zu fuß.
sorry, da haben wir uns missverstanden.
morgen gehts 15.00 los. gottseidank hat meine oma drarauf bestanden, kuchen zu backen, sonst wüsste ich überhaupt nicht mehr, wo ich anfangen soll. 
aber die kommen ja morgen alle nochmal

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, gibt es denn zum Sekt wenigstens ein paar kleine Häppchen? Und wenn die nicht, dann Chips und Co.? 
*Ohhhhh, Lucy holt schon wieder den Baseballschläger, Teetante muß sich ducken*   
*Aua, menno, nein, nein, nicht hauen, nein aufhören*    
*Teetante mal die Lucy nimmt und auch haut*   *  **so, Teetante zufrieden aus der Wäsche schaut*  *

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Lieben! 
Nicht wundern, ich habe die beiden Themen zusammengeführt, damit wir hier ein Thema rund um Lucy's Geburtstag haben!! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
Hab Dir das ja schon in er PN geschrieben ! 
Lob auf höchster Ebene der Obelix1962 anbringen wird. 
@Lucy 
Dir natürlich bei dieser Gelegenheit   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:    :peace_2_cut:  *Happy Purzelday !* :peace_2_cut:    :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut:

----------


## Teetante

**Teetante fühlt sich sehr geschmeichelt*    *

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lucy,  auch von mir    und viel Spaß heute und morgen!  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## mämchen

@ Teetante: lieber zwei als keiner! 
Ich hab schnell den Thread aufgemacht, angeguckt, unter die Dusche, nochmal draufgucken wollen schnell vor der Arbeit - und fand "nur" deinen! Ich hab mich den ganzen Vormittag geärgert, weil ich dachte, ich hätte nur auf "Vorschau" geclickt u. mich dann selber wieder rausgeschmissen, ist mir schon mal passiert. 
Und wie schön, dass jetzt alles wieder da ist, schließlich kam ich deswegen 10 min. zu spät u. wurde mit "Mahlzeit", statt mit "Guten Morgen" begrüßt! 
Gutes Gelingen, Lucy 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Auch vom Schubsi einen lieben Geburtstagsgruß 
Feier schön und laß dich reich beschenken. 
gruß Schubser*

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante,
so, umtrunk vorbei, nein keinen sekt, meine mum hat stilles wasser gertrunken, die herren cola bzw. bier und ich brennesseltee :Grin:  
chips und co haben bei uns nix zu suchen, das fettige gelumpe schmeckt nämlich viel zu gut  :Smiley:    @all vielen, vielen, dank für die lieben geburtstagswünsche. bin ganz gerührt.
ach übrigens, typisch ich: beim volleyball ringfinger dolle geprellt, da ball senkrecht von oben kam, finger dick und dolle blau angelaufen, kaum beweglich, typisch ich  :Sad:

----------


## mämchen

Hey, Lucy, mein Sohn braucht seine dicken snowboard-Handschuhe nicht mehr, ich schick sie dir fürs Training nächsten Freitag, dann kann nichts mehr passieren :Grin:   
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

das ist lieb von dir, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass ich dann noch genügend ballgefühl habe um den ball zu lenken :Smiley:  
hoffe dass es schnell vorbeigeht, da es aber ein sportunfall ist, muss ich montag wahrscheinlich zum hausarzt, wegen unfallbogen usw. seufz. naja wird schon. nur blöd zum kochen morgen, naja da muss mein göver eben kartoffeln schälen *hihi*

----------


## Obelix1962

DA pustet der Obelix aber mal ganz doll 
Und noch zum Ausklang hab ich mir Überlegt zünd ich mal ein Kerzlein an für Dich hat das ja Heute auch verdient

----------


## lucy230279

das ist aber ganz dolle lieb von dir. da knuddele ich dich mal zum dank, wenn ich darf.
womit habsch denn das kerzlein verdient? danke mein sonnenschein.. :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

*Weil ich Dein Sonnenschein sein darf !*

----------


## lucy230279

ja das bist du..
*lucydahinschmilzt und vorsichtig mal um die ecke schaut, ob schubsi kommt? nee sieht nicht so aus*  also, danke mein sonnenschein!

----------


## Claus

Hechel, hechel... 
ich hoffe, ich schaff es noch rechtzeitig...  Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!! :shy_flower:   Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag. :zd_bye_3_cut:   Bzgl. Finger, mein Vater hat sich früher immer beim Volleyball die Finger getaped, weil er da auch immer wieder Probleme hatte. 
Feiert schön weiter!! :zm_movies:  
Claus

----------


## lucy230279

23.59 uhr!! du bist mein held, vielen dank für deine glückwünsche.. 
mit dem tapen, mmhh, ob das auch hilft, wenn der ball senkrecht von oben kommt?
auf jeden fall hat der jetzt nen interessanten umfang und ne interessante farbe. ich liebe blau  :Smiley:  
werde voltaren drauf machen,eventuell binde drum? und kühlen.. hoffe das nix gebrochen ist..

----------


## Claus

Endlich mal Held! :jumps_1:   
Ja klar, gerade, wenn der Ball von oben kommt, unterstützt das das Gelenk. Probier das einfach mal aus, schaden kann es ja nicht. :b_wink:   
Herzliche Grüße
Claus

----------


## lucy230279

das werde ich tun..
danke mein held.. :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Wieso zum Hausarzt und Unfallbogen ausfüllen? Machst Du den Sport beruflich? Eigentlich laufen Freizeitsportsachen, auch in Vereinen, nicht über die BG und diesen Bogen meinst Du doch sicherlich, oder?? 
Wenn Unfallbogen, dann mußt Du zum D-Arzt (meistens Chirurgen), HA kann da nicht viel tun.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

nein, andrea,
diesen bogen meine ich nicht.
es gibt auch für sportvereine solch einen unfallbogen. sollten langzeitschäden auftreten, bin ich dann auch über den verein abgesichert.
der finger ist zwar sehr dick und richtig blau, aber ich werde nicht zum doc gehen. werde mich selbst versorgen.. :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja Lucy du musst wissen was du tust, wegen nicht zum Doc und soooo. 
Wurde der Finger den schon mal geröngt? 
Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, vorallem wegen Folgeschäden ist es sicherlich 
zweckmässig wenn du ein Attest von einem Arzt vorlegen kannst.
Nicht das jemand nachher behauptet das liege an deinem Rheuma.... 
Grüßle Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Ach so! Na dann, aber meinste nicht, wäre besser wenn der Doc da mal drauf schaut? Hast Du vielleicht Heparin-Gel im Kühlschrank oder Voltaren-Gel? Wenn ja, dann drauf damit und zwar regelmäßig und nicht so sparsam! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@schubsi, 
meinste wirklich?da such ich mir am montag aber erst mal nen neuen hausarzt..
als notfall gelte ich ja nicht, außerdem war das ja schon gestern. 
@teetante, 
ja voltaren hab ich da...

----------


## Teetante

*Wieso schreibst Du das so mit Pünktchen? Wenn Du das da hast, warum tust Du das dann nicht da drauf? So habe ich jedenfalls Deine Aussage jetzt verstanden... 
Also, Voltaren drauf, danach die Tube in den Kühlschrank und immer wenn Du dran denkst, Kühlschrank auf, Tube raus, Gel auf Finger, Tube wieder in den Kühlschrank! 
Ist irgendwie nicht schwer, oder? Und das beste ist, es hilft tatsächlich!!! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

verdammt du kennst mich zu gut *grins*
wollte beim kochen kein voltarengeschmack mit einbringen. kühle den finger jetzt, danach mach ich voltaren drauf, versprochen!

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Lucy,
Geburtstag hattest du - ja da will ich doch gerne auch gratulieren: alles Gute für dich - genieß das Leben!!
Herzliche Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Sicher zählst Du nicht mehr als Notfall, trotz allem würd ich auch hinterher zum Doc gehen!
Dem musst Du nur erzählen *WAS* und *WANN* es geschehen ist.
Das reicht dann schon! *kopfschüttel*
Dick und Blau könnte auch *spekulier* ein Kapselanriss sein... 
Gruß Schubser   

> @schubsi, 
> meinste wirklich?da such ich mir am montag aber erst mal nen neuen hausarzt..
> als notfall gelte ich ja nicht, außerdem war das ja schon gestern. 
> @teetante, 
> ja voltaren hab ich da...

----------


## lucy230279

@julchen,
vielen dank für deine glückwünsche 
@schubsi,
finger ist wieder beweglich, noch nicht zu 100%, aber fast, schwellung und verfärbung gehn auch zurück, nach kühlung und voltaren.

----------


## Teetante

*Wofür so eine Tube Voltaren doch alles gut sein kann.... Lucy, das mit dem Abklingen der Schwellung und den Schmerzen sowie der lividen Verfärbung hättest Du bei direkter Anwendung des Gels auch beschleunigen können bzw. vielleicht hättest Du Schwellung etc. verhindert! 
Wofür hat man denn so ein Zeug zuhause, wenn man es dann doch nicht nimmt oder erst nach 2 Tagen?! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

*schäm*
du hast recht. du weißt doch, dass ich ab und zu nen tritt in den hintern brauche. aber dafür habe ich ja euch  :Smiley:

----------

